# Bugatti EB16.4 Veyon sighting



## Maximus57 (May 13, 2005)

I saw a Bugatti EB Veyron on the freeway in Denver today. :jawdrop: I was coming home from work around 4:00 p.m. Traffic was not what I would call light. I spied the Bugatti on the other side of the freeway. I couldn't believe what I was seeing. I thought this person must be insane. There is Magnesium Chloride on the road, along with salt,sand and spots of slush. I wouldn't chance driving a car like that unless there was absolutely perfect weather and minimal traffic. Sorry for being so jacked about this. It's a big deal to see a car of that magnitude in Denver and even more so, on a day like today.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Maybe he wanted to test out that Quattro AWD?:dunno: 

Other than that he is completely stupid and has more money than brains.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Meh, Cloride, Schmoride, its just a car, right?















:eeps:


----------



## Maximus57 (May 13, 2005)

Yep it's just a 1.2 million dollar car. No biggie right? Obviously you are from a part of the country that doesn't use Mag Chloride. That crap is hideous. I cringe when I have to drive after they lay that stuff down.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

High altitude testing? :dunno:


----------



## 303andrewp (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry to bring up an old thread. But, I was viewing the Forum and saw this one. I am a professional mobile detailer in Denver and one of our customers owns, as far as I know, the only Veyron in Colorado. He also has an Enzo, Merc SLR, Saleen S7, Lambo Murc as well as a few other choice cars. We have detailed all of those cars as well as his Gulfstream jst. Funny thing, we have never even washed his daily driver...Toyota Prius. Go figure!!


----------



## TauronMaikar (Jul 12, 2008)

303andrewp said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread. But, I was viewing the Forum and saw this one. I am a professional mobile detailer in Denver and one of our customers owns, as far as I know, the only Veyron in Colorado. He also has an Enzo, Merc SLR, Saleen S7, Lambo Murc as well as a few other choice cars. We have detailed all of those cars as well as his Gulfstream jst. Funny thing, we have never even washed his daily driver...Toyota Prius. Go figure!!


ROFLMAO!!!

The Veyron owner drives a Toyota Prius daily!??!

Wow, I guess I am doing better than the multizillionaire =)


----------



## Rob 379 (May 18, 2008)

I've only ever seen pictures. They test drove one on "Top Gear" (British TV car show). Absolutely fantastic. 
The closest I've ever come to something like your sighting is when I saw a Merc Maybach in Manhattan. Hideous thing. But they are so big. 
What I would give to see the Bugatti on the road !


----------

